# Delta Waterfowl Youth Fair



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok its that time again we have set the date for the youth fair for sept 11 at 8 am and we should be done at noon , we have changed things up for this year it should be a blast , as always its free to kids 15 and younger but everyone is welcome, if you don't have anyone that age barrow someones kid and bring theme out and get them hooked on duck hunting :mrgreen: hope to see all of you out their at frarmington bay wma Troy


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

What kind of activities are there for the kids?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Several different stations from decoys to duck calling and shooting range. Each kid gets there own duck call. Also mud boat rides and airboat rides will be offered. A great time for the young ones!!!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

My son wants to start hunting and I am going to take him on the youth opener and this would be a great warm up. Where can I get some more details? Just show up at the main entrance? B.Y.O. guns and shells or anything else. Do adults pay?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

The Utah Waterfowl Association would like to personally invite you to attend the Delta Waterfowl Youth Fair!



Date: September 11, 2010. 8 am - 12 noon. 

Location: Farmington Bay Waterfowl Management Area, Turpin Parking Lot.



The UWA has been a proud supporter of the youth fair. If you have a young kid or youth age 15 or younger please bring them and their friends!!! Bring your neighbors. This event has grown every year and gets bigger and bigger each year. 



If you have any kids that are even half way interested please bring them out. This is a day that is focused solely on the kids, THE FUTURE OF OUR AWESOME SPORT! 


Lunch (pizza) will be provided along with soda.

-Air boats will giving kids rides for the majority of the day.
-Mud motors will be holding the same schedule
-Duck calling instructions will be given by Brett Wannacott (kids get a free duck call)
-An Aquatics display will be set up by professionals in the field
-DWR BB pellet gun range
-Decoy toss 
-Dog training semanar (sprig kennels)
-Carp shooting demonstrations
-U.W.A. FREE MEMBERSHIP REGISTRATION. 



If you wish to donate $$ to help with funding please contact Troy Thompson @ 801-330-8371.



Thank you

The UWA


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

My kids had a blast at this last year


----------



## justcantstop (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanted to post some of the events that will be taking place at the Youth Fair. If you have any kids that are even half way interested please bring them out. This is a day that is focused soley on the kids, THE FUTURE OF OUR AWESOME SPORT! 


Lunch (pizza) will be provided along with soda.

-Airboats will giving kids rides for the majority of the day.
-Mudmotors will be holding the same schedule
-Duck calling instructions will be given by Brett Wannacott
-An Aquatics display will be set up by professionals in the field
-DWR BB pellet gun range
-Decoy toss 
-Dog training semanar (sprig kennels)
-Carp shooting demonstrations
-U.W.A. FREE MEMBERSHIP REGISTRATION. 
__________________


----------



## justcantstop (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeff you must have posted that as the same time as me, Thanks for being on top of things :mrgreen: .


----------



## justcantstop (Sep 11, 2007)

One more thing please.


The Youth Waterfowl festival is in need of home hands on help tomorrow morning. If you can help please contact either Jeromy Richards 801-898-3111, or myself, Nolan 801-718-4147. These events will be easy to help with, mostly requires waders and having a good time with the kids

ANY AN ALL HELP IS APPRECIATED, WE ARE IN A SMALL PINCH AND JUST NEED A LITTLE HELP.

Please contact one of us :bow.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

My kids had an absolute blast! Thank you Delta Waterofwl and all of you volunteers.
[attachment=3:1mfvddiu]DSCN1188 (Small).JPG[/attachment:1mfvddiu]
My girls learning to blow a call.
[attachment=2:1mfvddiu]DSCN1186 (Small).JPG[/attachment:1mfvddiu]
Tex-O-Bobs duck stuffin was a big hit!
[attachment=1:1mfvddiu]duckfair5 (Small).jpg[/attachment:1mfvddiu]
The Jet Boat rides were awesome.
[attachment=0:1mfvddiu]DSCN1197 (Small).JPG[/attachment:1mfvddiu]
I've gotta get me a mud boat.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

It looks like everyone had a great time...I am going to inject my opinion once again though...EVERY day concerning waterfowl should be focussed on getting the youth involved in our sport. If you go out there one day, with a youngster, and don't make it your EVERY effort to get them fully involved...then you have failed. No "Special Youth Day" is going to do it on it's own...whether it's this youth fair, or the youth opener...2 days won't make or break your kid in to the sport....


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Your two little girls are adorable. I had fun teaching them. It was a great time.


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are some more Pics that the wife took whole I was out playing in the boat and scouting Turpin. Er, I mean giving rides LOL.

My 5 yr old learning from the master:









The Silver Surfer:









Boat Rides!









The UMMA/Waterfowl Addiction/UBA Booth:









Tyson


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Some more from the fair.

Mojo1 Dodging decoys and helping the kids out!









CSH Taking a group out:









Me taking a group out:









A HUGE thanks to Troy and everyone who helped put this together! I haven't seen that many smiles in awhile!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there guys. It was a great time. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> No "Special Youth Day" is going to do it on it's own...whether it's this youth fair, or the youth opener...2 days won't make or break your kid in to the sport....


Certainly not, but my 4 kids and one neighbor boy we took along haven't stopped talking about it and how they want to go back. It seems to take a lot today to get kids out of the house and this one day has really lit a fire under my kids and they all want to go duck hunting now because they now know what is involved. And that is a good thing in my opinion.


----------

